# Thin "fill in the blank" line plates and stickers



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Thin black and blue line for wife beaters.
Thin rainbow line for homosexuals.
Thin white line for coke users.
Thin gray line for old people
Thin brown line for sufferers of IBS

any others?


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Thin red and green line for our hard chargeing Stop & Shop store detectives. :sq:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I think the whole "Thin Line" thing is dead. It's been used and abused by anyone. The idea was nice in the beginning but leave it up people to screw it up. I think the only true way any such plate could ever work (maybe stickers) is if the RMV issued special plates\sticker to officers who can show LEO ID at time of registration. But I say this; do you really want to advertise your profession too much? Its one thing to have a small police association sticker but much beyond that I think your just asking to have your car keyed.


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

Today, while I drove on 93 South, I observed a motorcyclist with a thin blue line sticker on the back of his helmet!!! Definitely, overkill! Was a good idea but now people who aren't cops have them!! I taken mine off, it is ashame.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

GD said:


> Today, while I drove on 93 South, I observed a motorcyclist with a thin blue line sticker on the back of his helmet!!! Definitely, overkill!


Are you stating that a helmet is an inappropriate place for TBL? Or that no cops own motorcycles... I dont understand how you know this was "abuse"


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

Curious EMT said:


> Are you stating that a helmet is an inappropriate place for TBL? Or that no cops own motorcycles... I dont understand how you know this was "abuse"


Your first assumption was correct......


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

GD said:


> Today, while I drove on 93 South, I observed a motorcyclist with a thin blue line sticker on the back of his helmet!!! Definitely, overkill! Was a good idea but now people who aren't cops have them!! I taken mine off, it is ashame.


How do you know he wasn't a cop. I've seen quite a few PO's on Bikes with blue line stickers. Is it abused? definitely. But it's no where near abused as the MPA stickers.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

RPD931 said:


> How do you know he wasn't a cop. I've seen quite a few PO's on Bikes with blue line stickers. Is it abused? definitely. But it's no where near abused as the MPA stickers.


I would nt say that at least the MPA stickers for the most part you have to go through channels to get. The thin blue line plates and stickers any Joe Shmoe can walk in and purchase.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2006)

RPD931 said:


> How do you know he wasn't a cop. I've seen quite a few PO's on Bikes with blue line stickers. Is it abused? definitely. But it's no where near abused as the MPA stickers.


I disagree.....the thin blue line stickers are out of control. I've seen them on vehicles driven by rotten scumbags who have done most of their adult lives in jail.

If I see a thin blue line sticker on a traffic stop, and the person doesn't have a strong connection to LE ("friend" doesn't cut it), they get the bonus package.


----------



## epd111 (Jul 20, 2006)

I've been reading over old posts to get a feel for the site and see that there are several on TBL's etc. I don't know if they still do it, but CA DMV used to lock the files of police officer's car registrations, etc. If you ran the tag, it came back something like "Joe Blow, Contact xyz police department for more information". Effective, discreet, and couldn't be duplicated. Of course, when I moved to SC and they tried to check my DL, it caused a bit of a problem...


----------



## franizl (Mar 18, 2006)

npd_323 said:


> I think the whole "Thin Line" thing is dead. It's been used and abused by anyone. The idea was nice in the beginning but leave it up people to screw it up. I think the only true way any such plate could ever work (maybe stickers) is if the RMV issued special plates\sticker to officers who can show LEO ID at time of registration. But I say this; do you really want to advertise your profession too much? Its one thing to have a small police association sticker but much beyond that I think your just asking to have your car keyed.


I think if you make it subtle, but legit, it could work. Have it be something that only people on the job would know.


----------



## franizl (Mar 18, 2006)

I do kind of like the idea of having them. It's good to know where your brothers are...But then again I am a former marine and we put E.G.A.' s on anything. Even our bodies.. !


----------



## kojack (Oct 26, 2005)

The idea behind the thin blue line is NOT to grant us special privileges (as much as we would like it to). The blue line represents each of us who daily protect this nation. The black background was designed as a constant reminder of our fallen brothers. It was not meant to be a secret society. I'll keep my on mostly because I like the way it looks. I have not had any problems (advertising my profession) because of it.


----------



## franizl (Mar 18, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


> :L: Semper~Fi Brother, Hell I even Put Marine Quotes in my signature line. :mrgreen:


See, that's my point exactly! God I love Marines. No matter where you are, what website you may be on, what city or country you may be in, we marines stick together! OOHRAH!!! .................. That is kind of gay and I never do that.But I still meant it!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Of course, you jarheads wouldn't be too happy if some turd who was never a marine was putting USMC stickers all over their ratmobiles.....TBI stickers are strictly for touchers!


----------



## Wiggum_1 (Dec 9, 2004)

How about a thin tie-dyed line plate for all those Grateful Dead fans ?


----------



## creeperjeep (Jan 12, 2006)

heres the newest one, the thin (new) Army line


----------



## franizl (Mar 18, 2006)

Killjoy said:


> Of course, you jarheads wouldn't be too happy if some turd who was never a marine was putting USMC stickers all over their ratmobiles.....TBI stickers are strictly for touchers!


You are absolutely right!


----------

